# Original, 1st Mwf Okeah,light Restoration.



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I recently received this original Okeah from a very honest American seller on another forum.It had been listed for sale for some time,advertised as needing attention to Chrono function,ageing to dial and needing replacement inner bezel.original was badly faded.at a bargain price.

It has original stainless steel case and pushers an early movement,and was in much better condition than i had expected,dial has slight patina[which i dont mind on vintage watches] and keeps excellent time.

I replaced the inner bezel,with a correct one from an original3133 Sturmanskie,i use for spares.

I tried to do some light repairs to the chrono function,but could make no impact,it was beyond my limited knowledge,so will be sending the watch for repair to a watchmaker,with the Sturmanskie for spares.

Here are some pictures,firstly Okeah with replacement bezel inserted.Secondly donor sturmanskie with faded bezel in place from Okeah.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi RussCook,

I'm curious with the Okeah movement, is it a 3133 with 2 piece reset lever ?

Thanks !


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,welcome to the forum.

Yes this Okeah has a two piece reset lever it is suposed to mean it is an early version,but you can never be certain as during its rugged lifetime, any number of repairs could have been made.

The single piece reset lever is on the later 3133 movements.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

Russ Cook said:


> Hello,welcome to the forum.
> 
> Yes this Okeah has a two piece reset lever it is suposed to mean it is an early version,but you can never be certain as during its rugged lifetime, any number of repairs could have been made.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome ! I'm been asking around too, we can't be very certain with soviet movements. For me, I shall look out for the 2 piece reset lever, chances are the single piece reset lever are probably repaired or replaced. :dontgetit:


----------

